# How to reduce the number of Uber drivers? List your suggestion



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Let's face it there is over saturation in most markets. Let's work together to get more drivers off the road. List your tips for eliminating your competition in your area.
I'll start, under age riders. Yesterday, 3 kids got in my car heading to a High School, my first question. Is everyone over 18? Response, NO, sorry it is illegal for you to be in my car. Response, an Uber driver took us here. Next I pulled over, called support, saw pax request another uber, declined went offline. Customer support, I want to report illegal activity, pax were informed that they can't take Uber as they are underage. They just got in another drivers car, they are breaking the law. You must deactivate that driver. The location is a high school, if there are 2000 people there, 1500 are underage. Why doesn't Uber screen for age at a high school pickup and dropoff. Put the liability on Uber, Pax, and new driver. You must deactivate the driver, you know who they are because they just picked up the pax that I called you about. Uber, you are breaking the law right now, you are engaged in illegal activity, what are you going to do. I have informed you of your illegal activities and you have knowledge of this event, all on a recorded line.

The CSR will stutter and send you to critical response team. You will speak with another CSR. Empathetic and acknowledge illegal activity and thank you for your call. 1 less driver on the road.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber wants underaged pax to be transported. They just don’t want any of the liability. They certainly don’t want to lose that business to Lyft.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Calling to drop a dime on another driver that's just trying to earn money the best way they can is not honorable.

Clearly some drivers are desperate, and you could be cutting off their means of surviving and feeding their families.

Put the focus where it should be, on having Uber charge a fair price, and pay the drivers the rates they deserve. Then you won't have to spend time picking off competition.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

tradedate said:


> Calling to drop a dime on another driver that's just trying to earn money the best way they can is not honorable.
> 
> Clearly some drivers are desperate, and you could be cutting off their means of surviving and feeding their families.
> 
> Put the focus where it should be, on having Uber charge a fair price, and pay the drivers the rates they deserve. Then you won't have to spend time picking off competition.


By condoning illegal behavior. You realize you are doing them a favor, they could face criminal charges for picking up minors. How is alerting them to this fact, not honorable. Are you saying that we should close our eyes to illegal activity? Please clarify, why we should not report illegal activity?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

I find the Go Offline feature to be the most effective.


----------



## Just BS (Nov 29, 2018)

Worry about yourself. Snitches get stitches...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

And Nobody likes a Rat.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I focus on driving smarter, rather than chasing silly dreams or trying to fix all the world's problems. 

I don't want people to think I'm over-saturating the social justice warrior market, lol!


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

tradedate said:


> Calling to drop a dime on another driver that's just trying to earn money the best way they can is not honorable.


Unless you're in a tiny market with a very small number of drivers utilizing that amount of time to remove a few drivers won't even register enough to have an effect. It's not even a drop in the bucket.

The time you spend doing that (and Uber probably won't even do anything) will actually benefit another driver


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Dryverjohn, this is Bob from Uber support, you aren’t supposed to pick up underaged passengers, consider this your final warning.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> Let's face it there is over saturation in most markets. Let's work together to get more drivers off the road. List your tips for eliminating your competition in your area.
> I'll start, under age riders. Yesterday, 3 kids got in my car heading to a High School, my first question. Is everyone over 18? Response, NO, sorry it is illegal for you to be in my car. Response, an Uber driver took us here. Next I pulled over, called support, saw pax request another uber, declined went offline. Customer support, I want to report illegal activity, pax were informed that they can't take Uber as they are underage. They just got in another drivers car, they are breaking the law. You must deactivate that driver. The location is a high school, if there are 2000 people there, 1500 are underage. Why doesn't Uber screen for age at a high school pickup and dropoff. Put the liability on Uber, Pax, and new driver. You must deactivate the driver, you know who they are because they just picked up the pax that I called you about. Uber, you are breaking the law right now, you are engaged in illegal activity, what are you going to do. I have informed you of your illegal activities and you have knowledge of this event, all on a recorded line.


If you quit there would be one less Uber driver, it would help everyone else in your city. You yourself are part of the oversaturation problem.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Only Uber can get driver numbers reduced, they have no incentive to do so, more drivers mean more income for Uber,

My first suggestion to Uber, start deactivating drivers who have the worse fuel rating vehicle, next raising vehicle year, forcing all of us to get newer fuel efficient vehicles, 

Contact your local tax place, get them to force Uber to disclose Uber drivers money, if drivers are forced to pay tax, then a lot won’t bother joining uber


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

dryverjohn said:


> By condoning illegal behavior. You realize you are doing them a favor, they could face criminal charges for picking up minors. How is alerting them to this fact, not honorable. Are you saying that we should close our eyes to illegal activity? Please clarify, why we should not report illegal activity?


Let me reverse that question. Has Uber tasked the drivers with reporting the actions of another driver? If not, what makes it our responsibility?

From a safety perspective, I'm not really worried about a group of high school students getting into a car with an Uber driver. They are in a group, and every movement is tracked by GPS from start to finish.

And lastly, your intentions are not honorable because you're not doing from the perspective of some lofty goal of compliance with the law or passenger safety. Your whole purpose is to knock off the competition, so that you can suck up more below minimum wage fares. That's what's not honorable.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I've been called a rat before....
My reply

Can I have some cheese


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Classified said:


> Only Uber can get driver numbers reduced, they have no incentive to do so, more drivers mean more income for Uber,
> 
> My first suggestion to Uber, start deactivating drivers who have the worse fuel rating vehicle, next raising vehicle year, forcing all of us to get newer fuel efficient vehicles,
> 
> Contact your local tax place, get them to force Uber to disclose Uber drivers money, if drivers are forced to pay tax, then a lot won't bother joining uber


What does fuel rating have anything to do with it?

Also, what area do you live in where you dont pay tax??

Furthermore, why do you believe Uber cares about the drivers expenses in the first place?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Juggalo9er said:


> I've been called a rat before....
> My reply
> 
> Can I have some cheese


Here's hoping you haven't lost...

Any digits to that damn mouse trap...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Here's hoping you haven't lost...
> 
> Any digits to that damn mouse trap...8>)
> 
> ...


My third leg got cut in the process.... it happens


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I did this awhile ago although I did think about turning drivers in for unaccompanied minors.

Went to location. Found minor. Refused minor. Second driver showed up. Approached driver.

Told driver he should just cancel and avoid hassle if caught

Driver said he wouldn’t get a cancellation fee.

Showed him how to contact support to get fee.

Driver thanked me and told the kid No Ride.

Then told driver that Lyft paid $5 for cancels compared to 3.50 on Uber.

Hmmmmm, he said. Just turn on Lyft from 2:30 to 4. Collect fees.

Gotta love it.

Kid looked REALLY PISSED!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Why don't kids walk; take the bus or ride a bicycle like generations before them did (uphill - both ways)?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Why don't kids walk; take the bus or ride a bicycle like generations before them did (uphill - both ways)?


Because muh feelz


----------



## Car Sick (Jul 18, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I did this awhile ago although I did think about turning drivers in for unaccompanied minors.
> 
> Went to location. Found minor. Refused minor. Second driver showed up. Approached driver.
> 
> ...


Great, then that kid got picked up in a windowless van driven by Chester and was never to be seen from again.


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> By condoning illegal behavior. You realize you are doing them a favor, they could face criminal charges for picking up minors. How is alerting them to this fact, not honorable. Are you saying that we should close our eyes to illegal activity? Please clarify, why we should not report illegal activity?


Quit being a snitch. And how do you know the driver didn't kick them out a minute later?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Car Sick said:


> Great, then that kid got picked up in a windowless van driven by Chester and was never to be seen from again.


His and Chester's problem. Ain't it


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Less drivers

Lower the rates


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Less drivers
> 
> Lower the rates


I think the rates are too high right now


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

UBer can decided to deactivate or partially allow like 4.8 or below ratings when it's too congested.. when it gets competitive be ready to sing their tune or walk away!!!!!!!!! They're entitled to use the 'very best'.



dryverjohn said:


> Let's face it there is over saturation in most markets. Let's work together to get more drivers off the road. List your tips for eliminating your competition in your area.
> I'll start, under age riders. Yesterday, 3 kids got in my car heading to a High School, my first question. Is everyone over 18? Response, NO, sorry it is illegal for you to be in my car. Response, an Uber driver took us here. Next I pulled over, called support, saw pax request another uber, declined went offline. Customer support, I want to report illegal activity, pax were informed that they can't take Uber as they are underage. They just got in another drivers car, they are breaking the law. You must deactivate that driver. The location is a high school, if there are 2000 people there, 1500 are underage. Why doesn't Uber screen for age at a high school pickup and dropoff. Put the liability on Uber, Pax, and new driver. You must deactivate the driver, you know who they are because they just picked up the pax that I called you about. Uber, you are breaking the law right now, you are engaged in illegal activity, what are you going to do. I have informed you of your illegal activities and you have knowledge of this event, all on a recorded line.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

x100 said:


> UBer can decided to deactivate or partially allow like 4.8 or below ratings when it's too congested.. when it gets competitive be ready to sing their tune or walk away!!!!!!!!! They're entitled to use the 'very best'.


I wish Uber would use 4.8 as the cut off instead of 4.6 like they do now. I think they should give a couple 100 ride grace period when a driver is new then if you fall below 4.8 your done.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> I wish Uber would use 4.8 as the cut off instead of 4.6 like they do now. I think they should give a couple 100 ride grace period when a driver is new then if you fall below 4.8 your done.


4.9


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> Is everyone over 18? Response, NO, sorry it is illegal for you to be in my car.


It is not illegal in all states.

It IS against policy everywhere in the US. But that doesn't make it illegal, any more than carrying a gun is illegal if you have a permit.

On a side note... you are fighting against Uber on this one. If you somehow succeed and drivers disappear, they simply raise the sign on incentives to recruit more drivers than usual.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Scary, https://abc7chicago.com/business/ub...gedly-wouldnt-let-girl-15-out-of-car/4680894/


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> Scary, https://abc7chicago.com/business/ub...gedly-wouldnt-let-girl-15-out-of-car/4680894/


Uber released a statement that reads in part: "What's been described is extremely troubling and upon learning of it we immediately removed the driver's access to the app.

_Immediately - 5 months later_.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

dryverjohn said:


> Scary, https://abc7chicago.com/business/ub...gedly-wouldnt-let-girl-15-out-of-car/4680894/


Timeline of parental teachings for keeping your child safe.

1985 Don't get into cars with strangers.

2000 Don't meet people on the Internet.

2015 Pay the stranger that you met on the Internet to get into their car.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Uber released a statement that reads in part: "What's been described is extremely troubling and upon learning of it we immediately removed the driver's access to the app.
> 
> _Immediately 5 months later_.


Think of it like uber longhauling the deactivation


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> Let's face it there is over saturation in most markets.


Sure there is. But what motivation do you think Uber has for reducing the number of drivers?

None that I know of. If they have lots of drivers, that allows them to keep the rates low.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

dryverjohn said:


> By condoning illegal behavior. You realize you are doing them a favor, they could face criminal charges for picking up minors. How is alerting them to this fact, not honorable. Are you saying that we should close our eyes to illegal activity? Please clarify, why we should not report illegal activity?


Tell me, how is it illegal to give a ride to a minor? Against uber TOS, but illegal?

Now, falsely reporting sombody for intoxicated driving, if police get involved, and you have essentially filed a false report. That IS illegal.

Instead of trying to screw other people, maybe work on your approach to doing this better, or just go work in another field. What rideshare does not need, is more drivers who blame other people for their unhappiness.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> I've been called a rat before....
> My reply
> 
> Can I have some cheese


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Uber says it's illegal on the phone. I have not seen if there are state specific legal issues. However, everyone else that deals with minors has to go through finger printing. Even parents that volunteer in public schools in CA. So I would believe that it would be illegal to have an underage minor in the car with a convicted felon, who did not provide fingerprints as part of signing up with Uber or Lyft, However, I will accept that I could be wrong.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Best way to reduce the number of drivers is by force. 

Use the uber rider app, driver beacons, trade dress, blank stares, etc, to locate other drivers(it's not hard to find drivers). Then approach the driver like the teamsters or other unions would recruit someone. 

Offer them benefits and protection for a monthly fee. If they won't pay the fee, then physically put them out of work. You either get extra monthly residual income or less drivers on the road to compete with.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Action News had a 14-year-old sign up on both apps with parental permission.

What the **** does "with parental permission" mean ? How is that even possible if it is against TOS to transport an unaccompanied minor ? What do FUBAR and Lyft think that the minor is going to do with account access ? They are setting up drivers for the fall while basically telling customers that their minor can use the service . I knew these assholes were signing up minors , I KNEW IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carlos unique (Oct 7, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Dryverjohn, this is Bob from Uber support, you aren't supposed to pick up underaged passengers, consider this your final warning.


Stop taking rides from under age passengers,and we won't have this problem


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

My idea to reduce number of drivers is having a large Luber party (Uber-Lyft)and a big bowl of Jim Jones-punch


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> Uber says it's illegal on the phone. I have not seen if there are state specific legal issues. However, everyone else that deals with minors has to go through finger printing. Even parents that volunteer in public schools in CA. So I would believe that it would be illegal to have an underage minor in the car with a convicted felon, who did not provide fingerprints as part of signing up with Uber or Lyft, However, I will accept that I could be wrong.


About 2 years ago I too was adamantly under the belief that it was illegal, for the same reason as you (need fingerprinting). I contacted Lyft and asked if there was any sort of special things I could do (extra background check, fingerprints) to become authorized to transport kids. After all, there is obviously a market for it! Lyft blew me off, with a generic response about "it's not allowed".

When I interviewed with the largest local taxi company here in town, they indicated that taxis were allowed to transport unaccompanied minors, presumably because they went thru better background checks. But since we don't know what their checks entail exactly, or if they are even different like they claim, there is a loose end.

I engaged in discussions on this forum regarding the illegality of it all, and there were many who claimed it was NOT illegal in many states. I finally decided to do my own research....

In California, it IS illegal, I have seen the legal verbage (and people have posted it here as well). In Oregon and Washington, there is NO MENTION ANYWHERE in state laws nor in TNC regulations that prohibit transporting minors. It is simply a Lyft and Uber regulation.

Since I don't drive in any other states, I have not taken the time to personally research anywhere else. So I can't speak to that. Maybe since it is illegal in CA, U/L decided to keep the rules uniform everywhere in the US and just say no.

As far as why the companies ban it, they have never given a written answer to anyone. It is widely believed by drivers that they ban it because their insurance will not cover it, but since we have never seen their insurance policies and U/L won't put anything in writing, we really don't know if that is the case or not.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> Let's face it there is over saturation in most markets. Let's work together to get more drivers off the road. List your tips for eliminating your competition in your area.
> I'll start, under age riders. Yesterday, 3 kids got in my car heading to a High School, my first question. Is everyone over 18? Response, NO, sorry it is illegal for you to be in my car. Response, an Uber driver took us here. Next I pulled over, called support, saw pax request another uber, declined went offline. Customer support, I want to report illegal activity, pax were informed that they can't take Uber as they are underage. They just got in another drivers car, they are breaking the law. You must deactivate that driver. The location is a high school, if there are 2000 people there, 1500 are underage. Why doesn't Uber screen for age at a high school pickup and dropoff. Put the liability on Uber, Pax, and new driver. You must deactivate the driver, you know who they are because they just picked up the pax that I called you about. Uber, you are breaking the law right now, you are engaged in illegal activity, what are you going to do. I have informed you of your illegal activities and you have knowledge of this event, all on a recorded line.
> 
> The CSR will stutter and send you to critical response team. You will speak with another CSR. Empathetic and acknowledge illegal activity and thank you for your call. 1 less driver on the road.


Nope, not even the slightest... what really happened is once they hung up on you the CSR and his buddy were laughing at you wonder how desperate the caller was.



Las Vegas Dude said:


> If you quit there would be one less Uber driver, it would help everyone else in your city. You yourself are part of the oversaturation problem.


That's exactly what I don't get about these people who whine about the saturation... they are nothing but selfish hypocrites.
I'm gonna re quote this in bold to all of these types:



Las Vegas Dude said:


> *You yourself are part of the oversaturation problem.*


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I have moved onto other gigs, when I can't get hours or blocks I turn on Uber. It is ahead of Lyft and Postmates, but only when dead slow or there is nice surge. I prefer hourly guarantees for sitting at home or higher pay per hour plus mileage.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> If they won't pay the fee, then physically put them out of work.


Since I believe in the rule of law, I an strenuously opposed to what you're suggesting.

It's highly illegal, and the most likely outcome is that it'll get you thrown in jail for years.

Or are you just trying to get other people to do something illegal? That's nearly as bad.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Where is fake Dara when you need him? My question to Uber was, can a technology company add a feature to the app that says, "I certify that I am 18 years or older" when pickup or destination is a high school or lower level of higher learning?

Another interesting Ubservation, drivers may ask pax for ID, if they believe they are underage. How loose is that verbage. I thought the shorty was 18 seems to give you a pass when following the TOS. It also considers anyone 18 or over to be an adult and then have younger friends with them. Pax told you they were 18 seems to be all that you should do, but don't think you even have to do that if you have a belief they are of age.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> Where is fake Dara when you need him? My question to Uber was, can a technology company add a feature to the app that says, "I certify that I am 18 years or older" when pickup or destination is a high school or lower level of higher learning?
> 
> Another interesting Ubservation, drivers may ask pax for ID, if they believe they are underage. How loose is that verbage. I thought the shorty was 18 seems to give you a pass when following the TOS. It also considers anyone 18 or over to be an adult and then have younger friends with them. Pax told you they were 18 seems to be all that you should do, but don't think you even have to do that if you have a belief they are of age.


Or.... one could still keep it in gray area that it is, and collect the money it generates... See, that's why Dara is CEO and you are not. You milk the cow till you can milk it no more. Unless someone forces you to, you don't limit your income source. They are very well aware of what is going on, have ability to change the app on the whim... but why?


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> Or.... one could still keep it in gray area that it is, and collect the money it generates... See, that's why Dara is CEO and you are not. You milk the cow till you can milk it no more. Unless someone forces you to, you don't limit your income source. They are very well aware of what is going on, have ability to change the app on the whim... but why?


Correct, Uber is an evil company. They stand behind their IC status of drivers, and will respond it wasn't an Uber employee that raped that 15 year old girl. There are a few things that a technology company can do to put safeguards in place. Burying in the TOS for the passenger and driver the 18 year old requirement does not bring this issue into the public realm of knowledge.

How many alerts have we all received regarding service animals, vs how many for under age riders? I personally have never received a warning about under 18 riders. Had I not visited this forum, I would not have known. I am sure it is listed in the TOS, but I didn't have my reading glasses on when I signed up on my phone.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Fellas, don't lose sight on the fact that the OP's point is to find shady ways to get drivers deactivated. Laws and moral high ground are just the tools being used to justify it.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

OP, you do realize the Surge killing new 'surge' is named after your city, right?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> Correct, Uber is an evil company. They stand behind their IC status of drivers, and will respond it wasn't an Uber employee that raped that 15 year old girl.


Sure they are. No disagreement there.

But if you owned the company, what would you do differently? I can't imagine any of us wanting to volunteer to pay for something awful like that.

Better background checks could help. But realistically, they're not going to stop all of those things from happening. I think becoming a police officer requires a pretty good background check, but you can't say that 100% of all police officers are decent and honest.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Well aware of the Clt scourge, we try to make what we can. Our base rates are also horrible. I personally don't drive unless there is surge, I go for large flat surge and short rides. We have predictable patterns. There are a number of gigs available here, I am currently signed up on 5 platforms, many, but not all pay better than uber/lfyt.



Christinebitg said:


> Sure they are. No disagreement there.
> 
> But if you owned the company, what would you do differently? I can't imagine any of us wanting to volunteer to pay for something awful like that.
> 
> Better background checks could help. But realistically, they're not going to stop all of those things from happening. I think becoming a police officer requires a pretty good background check, but you can't say that 100% of all police officers are decent and honest.


I would not pickup underage riders and send out messages like we get for service animals. I have received at least 20 reminders on service animals and 0000000 on underage passengers. I think Uber doesn't want to get sued on the service animal issue. Meanwhile, they have been able to avoid lawsuits on rape and kidnapping of underage persons. Talk about what is wrong with society. How many service animals are there in the USA, vs how many people under the age of 18? It's priorities people.

Yes, I want fewer drivers on the road.



tradedate said:


> Fellas, don't lose sight on the fact that the OP's point is to find shady ways to get drivers deactivated. Laws and moral high ground are just the tools being used to justify it.


Shady in what way? I have a different perspective. I have kids and don't want them to get raped or kidnapped on the way home. Kids are smart and can sign up for uber with a debit card or gift card. I tell them not to take Uber, but kids don't always listen.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> I would not pickup underage riders and send out messages like we get for service animals.


That's a legitimate step. I think it sucks that Uber is still sending out advertising messages that tell soccer moms to send their kids home on Uber.



dryverjohn said:


> Shady in what way? I have a different perspective. I have kids and don't want them to get raped or kidnapped on the way home.


That's not actually what someone here was suggesting. He's recommending that drivers physically attack other Uber vehicles and/or assault the drivers, to intimidate other drivers out of the business.

Scroll back up and read some of his responses. Such as:
"If they won't pay the fee, then physically put them out of work."


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> Sure they are. No disagreement there.
> *
> Better background checks could help. But realistically, they're not going to stop all of those things from happening.
> *
> I think becoming a police officer requires a pretty good background check, but you can't say that 100% of all police officers are decent and honest.


Hold on a minute...8>O

what were we talkin about...

guns...????

Better background checks...etc..???..8>)

Rakos








PS. Gotta keep some of those crazy humans from getting guns...8>)


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> That's a legitimate step. I think it sucks that Uber is still sending out advertising messages that tell soccer moms to send their kids home on Uber.
> 
> That's not actually what someone here was suggesting. He's recommending that drivers physically attack other Uber vehicles and/or assault the drivers, to intimidate other drivers out of the business.
> 
> ...


Cough, cough, ah, I am the OP. There was a reference to the Teamsters and Jimmy Hoffa tactics of how to get your point across. That quote was meant as a sarcastic joke, I am assuming, from the person that posted it. Now here is the funnier part of that statement, read on and discover that the Teamsters are in ride share and in the human feces filled streets of SF, you can't make this stuff up. On a related note, Jimmy Hoffa is still the leader of the Teamsters. No not that one, his son.
https://teamster.org/news/2017/05/san-franciscos-chariot-drivers-join-teamsters-union


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Simply tell the truth when someone asks you how much you make doing this. Too many lie about it and then people quit their jobs and go out there.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

dryverjohn

I think, while you seem right in your rationale on how to get drivers off the road, you miss the biggest answer by Uber/Lyft.

Most large companies...well, every company really...has so much verbiage in any of their "rules" that makes fighting against them simply a waste of time. You trying to be the White Knight, for whatever reason you decide to use, just flies in the face of the sheer size of the company. They know that there is a rule against transporting minors. Their stance is "try to fight it". All they need to do is deactivate you if they feel you are becoming too much of a pest. Now if the driver decides to fight it, they know the vast majority of drivers don't have the means to show proof....i.e. dashcam....because as we all know U/L caters to the lowest denominator, and those people aren't smart enough/rich enough/care enough to even get a dash cam.

Plus, do you honestly think YOUR lawyer will ever beat THEIR lawyers in any case that doesn't go to the Supreme Court?

Perfect example is when I worked in the food service industry, people always would complain to me about wages and hours and breaks, and they always would say they would go to the Labor Board against, let's say Olive Garden. They never thought about the time or money spent on fighting something like illegal timed breaks, fighting against a huge company, for a few bucks. You in that case...much like this one....are a small fish in the ocean.

And further, U/L doesn't give a damn about "driver saturation". They don't care in the slightest how many drivers are on the road, except that the number never is high enough. Again, it is because they don't cater to people who sign up here, who for the most part are fairly educated, they want.....sorry Rakos.....monkeys to drive for them. You, like the vast majority of us here, are the enemy because we are smarter and more educated on how the companies work, their ethics, their "rules", their operating policies.

U/L only want to deactivate drivers when THEY wish, and nothing another driver can do will change that. If they wake up on the wrong side of the bed and decide to do more background checks, or take up a pax complaint about a car's smell, then they feel it is within their right to do so. They don't care about you until THEY WANT TO. And do you honestly think they will take a driver's word for ANYTHING, even with proof, about any potential illegal activities?

We drivers are a necessary evil, U/L hate us, they can't WAIT to get rid of us (i.e. autonomous cars). But only under THEIR terms.


----------



## Ridesharing_Pilot (Nov 17, 2018)

tradedate said:


> Calling to drop a dime on another driver that's just trying to earn money the best way they can is not honorable.
> 
> Clearly some drivers are desperate, and you could be cutting off their means of surviving and feeding their families.
> 
> Put the focus where it should be, on having Uber charge a fair price, and pay the drivers the rates they deserve. Then you won't have to spend time picking off competition.


Too bad.



Juggalo9er said:


> 4.9


4.94


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Ridesharing_Pilot said:


> This response from a "moderator"......why am I not surprised.


I suppose you don't see a problem with trying to mess with people like that? What makes you feel special, entitled, somehow?

Calling drivers you don't even know "ant" and deriding them based on the one time you saw them on the street, thats no better than lumping people together by race or ethnicity.

They're just trying to earn, like you and me.


----------



## Ridesharing_Pilot (Nov 17, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> I suppose you don't see a problem with trying to mess with people like that? What makes you feel special, entitled, somehow?
> 
> Calling drivers you don't even know "ant" and deriding them based on the one time you saw them on the street, thats no better than lumping people together by race or ethnicity.
> 
> They're just trying to earn, like you and me.


I don't see it as messing with people at all. I am special, you're special too, just in a different way. What they're doing is violating the TOS, you can't argue that. Morality pays NO part of the equation. You being in apparent support of drivers violating TOS, is at best,....interesting. Lastly, you're correct about we're all trying to do the same rides for the same peanuts. The difference between you, and I, is I play by the rules. There is NO ride in the world worth being deactivated for, if you really NEED to drive due to no other options. If there are drivers that are pulling these BS moves, and worse....and we all know their are....then yes, they need to go. The upside is indeed, one less driver to compete with. It is what it is.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I suppose you don't see a problem with trying to mess with people like that? What makes you feel special, entitled, somehow?
> 
> Calling drivers you don't even know "ant" and deriding them based on the one time you saw them on the street, thats no better than lumping people together by race or ethnicity.
> 
> They're just trying to earn, like you and me.


What if they Are only here for the tax deductions and star trek fans?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Ridesharing_Pilot said:


> What they're doing is violating the TOS, you can't argue that.


You under-estimate my ability to argue. But i am curious, who is violating the TOS, and how? I thought we were talking about this really bad idea of reporting drivers as intoxicated just to get them deactivated?


----------



## Ridesharing_Pilot (Nov 17, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> You under-estimate my ability to argue. But i am curious, who is violating the TOS, and how? I thought we were talking about this really bad idea of reporting drivers as intoxicated just to get them deactivated?


Lol, no. I was talking about the reporting fellow drivers that were picking up minors. The false reporting for being drunk, is complete BS. The reporting driver (and pax as well that make the false claims) need to be deactivated at the very least for doing that. Not sure where we crossed meanings, but if it was on me....I apologize.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

All good. Uber on


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

tjuber said:


> LOL
> Just tell your friends when they use Uber to report their driver for being intoxicated.
> 
> I drive in a smaller city, usually around 4 or 5 Uber drivers & 1 or 2 Lyft drivers online at a time. But something happened this week it seemes new drivers are showing up overnight. Must have been a New Years resolution to drive for Uber or something.


 "But something happened this week".
I think it's going on in allot of areas. Now seeing the same thing in Fort Worth. My guess in Fort Worth it is related to all of the Federal employees that are on furlough, but also the teachers who are driving until school restarts. There seems to be three times as many drivers now since mid December.
As far as reducing the number of drivers, all the ride share companies have to do is follow the Amazon Flex practice of soft blocking drivers. Amazon usually does not remove drivers outright, but stops giving drivers anything more than occasional work after the driver has been driving for over a year for them. I know it doesn't make sense, but that's what Big A does. I don't think the RS companies want to get rid of drivers.


----------



## DMAGENT99 (Jun 17, 2017)

Legit way to accomplish this would be to have local legislators set limitations on Uber for each class of service in areas.


----------



## Ridesharing_Pilot (Nov 17, 2018)

DMAGENT99 said:


> Legit way to accomplish this would be to have local legislators set limitations on Uber for each class of service in areas.


They do that in NYC.....ask a NY cabbie if that is working. Uber and Lyft NEED to hire people to police their own drivers. Call them Driver Team Leads or whatever. Give them the "God" version of the app, and let them drive around and assure drivers are in compliance. When found not to be, immediately deactivate them, and then let corporate follow up if need be. Naturally, this will never happen, as Uber and Lyft know that drivers break the rules, some all day. This benefits them as it increases income, while they sit fully protected by saying the driver is in violation of the TOS....so don't blame us, blame the driver. You can be 100% assured when one of these idiots picks up a child with no seat, or a 15yo HS kid, and then gets in a wreck......you will not be covered by ANYTHING, not insurance, not legal representation....nothing. Uber/Lyft will 100% hang you out to dry....and rightfully so. If you can't afford tires, or brakes for your vehicle....you're really going to have an issue with a $350/hr (minimum) Attorney after you killed someone.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

So you're saying that...

You have NEVER had...

An Uber ride along...???

Rakos


----------



## Ridesharing_Pilot (Nov 17, 2018)

Rakos said:


> So you're saying that...
> 
> You have NEVER had...
> 
> ...


If you're asking me, no. Never. Nor would I.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Ridesharing_Pilot said:


> If you're asking me, no. Never. Nor would I.


You won't know until they exit the car...

And even then it's not for sure...

Cause they ride incognito...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Ridesharing_Pilot (Nov 17, 2018)

Rakos said:


> You won't know until they exit the car...
> 
> And even then it's not for sure...
> 
> ...


Yea...I use to drink too. It's cool.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

To get get my fellow drivers off the road I would use a valve stem core tool. Doesn't damage the car but it's tires can't hold air until the driver can get a new valve core.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Mista T said:


> About 2 years ago I too was adamantly under the belief that it was illegal, for the same reason as you (need fingerprinting). I contacted Lyft and asked if there was any sort of special things I could do (extra background check, fingerprints) to become authorized to transport kids. After all, there is obviously a market for it! Lyft blew me off, with a generic response about "it's not allowed".
> 
> When I interviewed with the largest local taxi company here in town, they indicated that taxis were allowed to transport unaccompanied minors, presumably because they went thru better background checks. But since we don't know what their checks entail exactly, or if they are even different like they claim, there is a loose end.
> 
> ...


Uber/Lyft make it against TOS (Lyft says at least one rider must be 18 or over, Uber is more strict, saying the 18 or older ACCOUNT HOLDER be taking the ride with the minor), not because of the usual auto insurance issues, but OTHER liability issues...

Transporting a minor across state lines.

Transporting a minor to meet up with the 55-year-old they met on the internet and think is 17.

Transporting a minor that is running away from home.

Transporting a minor who is making a drug run.

U/L make it against policy so that all of the responsibility stays firmly in the hands of the adult account holder (Uber more efficiently than Lyft). If the driver adheres to the policy, s/he is safe, as well.

If s/he doesn't, then Uber is covered, and it's up to the driver, should something go sideways, to put out the money for the good defense attorney, and pay off any judgement against him/her.

Almost any time a ride is given to a minor, it will be fine. Nothing is going to happen. But if it doooooooes.... it's your butt swingin' in the wind. You have absolutely no safety net (unless you're driving Black and carrying your own full commercial policy, not just rideshare endorsement).

It's all good til it ain't.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Use road spikes across common rideshare areas.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

JimKE said:


> I focus on driving smarter, rather than chasing silly dreams or trying to fix all the world's problems.
> 
> I don't want people to think I'm over-saturating the social justice warrior market, lol!


I don't know if it's come to Miami, but in many markets, including here is DC, uber and lyft's new pay cut punishes drivers who drive smarter.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I am not about to wage a ware against U/L or their lawyers.

What do you think would happen if CNBC or 60 minutes scrolled a headline that Uber/Lyft is skirting the law with ambiguous language in the name of profits? If collectively, drivers let passenger know and somehow the press finds out, what is the potential for an IPO stock adjustment. I would like to see Uber and Lyft fail, that is not going to happen. What if their partners, the ones that didn't get a Christmas bonus or stock options, were to let it be known that they are exploiting underage passengers? Fire me, deactivate me, whistle blower protection would probably still extend to an IC. Don't know on that one, but don't really care. This is about getting back at the companies that pays you less and less every year. Simultaneously raising their fares and keeping a larger %. All of this equally applies to Lyft, they are just small potatoes in comparison to Uber. They just copy what they do anyway.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Back to the original question........

If U/L REALLY wanted to "thin the herd", the answers are easy.


dryverjohn said:


> I am not about to wage a ware against U/L or their lawyers.
> 
> *What do you think would happen if CNBC or 60 minutes scrolled a headline that Uber/Lyft is skirting the law with ambiguous language in the* *name of profits?* If collectively, drivers let passenger know and somehow the press finds out, what is the potential for an IPO stock adjustment. I would like to see Uber and Lyft fail, that is not going to happen. What if their partners, the ones that didn't get a Christmas bonus or stock options, were to let it be known that they are exploiting underage passengers? Fire me, deactivate me, whistle blower protection would probably still extend to an IC. Don't know on that one, but don't really care. This is about getting back at the companies that pays you less and less every year. Simultaneously raising their fares and keeping a larger %. All of this equally applies to Lyft, they are just small potatoes in comparison to Uber. They just copy what they do anyway.


Not a damn thing.......why?.......because rideshare companies are looked at by the general public as hiring a bunch of foreigners who can't read or write employed because they have no skills except being able to drive, sometimes illegally. Come on John you are smarter then that, do you HONESTLY think the public cares about anything BAD U/L may do? All the general public does is laugh at the NEGATIVE or INSULTING press both U/L and their drivers get.


----------



## Ridesharing_Pilot (Nov 17, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> I am not about to wage a ware against U/L or their lawyers.
> 
> What do you think would happen if CNBC or 60 minutes scrolled a headline that Uber/Lyft is skirting the law with ambiguous language in the name of profits? If collectively, drivers let passenger know and somehow the press finds out, what is the potential for an IPO stock adjustment. I would like to see Uber and Lyft fail, that is not going to happen. What if their partners, the ones that didn't get a Christmas bonus or stock options, were to let it be known that they are exploiting underage passengers? Fire me, deactivate me, whistle blower protection would probably still extend to an IC. Don't know on that one, but don't really care. This is about getting back at the companies that pays you less and less every year. Simultaneously raising their fares and keeping a larger %. All of this equally applies to Lyft, they are just small potatoes in comparison to Uber. They just copy what they do anyway.


You are spot on. The key is to pressure the State to go after them. Here in NJ, I assure you the AG wasn't aware of many of the shady practices that they engage in. The ONLY way they change anything, is when a judge compels them too. That's why drivers are deactivated instantly when accused of substance abuse, or service animal issues. These were all parts of different lawsuits that the companies lost, and as a way to mitigate the fines, they then had to submit "correction action plans" to the State.

If your complaint is legit, and you bring it to the Attorney General of your State....I assure you they'll look at it, as those fines go right to the State's coffers.



Solid 5 said:


> Back to the original question........
> 
> If U/L REALLY wanted to "thin the herd", the answers are easy.
> 
> Not a damn thing.......why?.......because rideshare companies are looked at by the general public as hiring a bunch of foreigners who can't read or write employed because they have no skills except being able to drive, sometimes illegally. Come on John you are smarter then that, do you HONESTLY think the public cares about anything BAD U/L may do? All the general public does is laugh at the NEGATIVE or INSULTING press both U/L and their drivers get.


They're not looked at that way. That's EXACTLY what they do. Big difference between reality and perception. In this instance, they are one in the same.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Tell them that they need the $1000 Uber deductible on hand as well as the $2500 Lyft detuctible on hand as well. If you don’t have $3500 saved up then they shouldn’t be driving.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

This is just hypothetical forum talk. Nothing is going to happen. But, imagine if we could somehow affect their IPO offering. That more than anything in the world would get them to take notice. How do we do it? I don't know, but I think the minor issue is a good starting point for some national bad press. Send that and $1M, to Pelosi and she might even talk about it for 4 seconds.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> This is just hypothetical forum talk. Nothing is going to happen. But, imagine if we could somehow affect their IPO offering. That more than anything in the world would get them to take notice. How do we do it? I don't know, but I think the minor issue is a good starting point for some national bad press. Send that and $1M, to *Pelosi* and she might even talk about it for 4 seconds.


Not to get political......and I am not saying this as a supporter........but Trump will bury her like he has buried each and every one who has tried to take stand against him. He truly is "Teflon Don".


----------



## Ridesharing_Pilot (Nov 17, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> Not to get political......and I am not saying this as a supporter........but Trump will bury her like he has buried each and every one who has tried to take stand against him. He truly is "Teflon Don".


You're delusional. Trump can't bury anything. All he can do is fire. He's literally driving to the wheels fall of. And they will fall off.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Ridesharing_Pilot said:


> You're delusional. Trump can't bury anything. All he can do is fire. He's literally driving to the wheels fall of. And they will fall off.


When I use the word "bury", all I am saying is he had dodged and danced and weaved around every negative news-worthy issue that has happened to him since he walked down that escalator. As in "bury every other story or situation". *Again, not saying I am for or against him.* Tax returns. Woman accusers. Russian deals. Republican in-fighting. Fixed elections. The list goes on and on. Yeah will the other shoe drop, probably. But the bigger question is, will he still be in office like Nixon when it does?


----------



## Ridesharing_Pilot (Nov 17, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> When I use the word "bury", all I am saying is he had dodged and danced and weaved around every negative news-worthy issue that has happened to him since he walked down that escalator. As in "bury every other story or situation". *Again, not saying I am for or against him.* Tax returns. Woman accusers. Russian deals. Republican in-fighting. Fixed elections. The list goes on and on. Yeah will the other shoe drop, probably. But the bigger question is, will he still be in office like Nixon when it does?


That is indeed the question. Frankly, I'm hoping he pisses off one of these Countries that know how to deal with these sort of things bad enough. Problem solved.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> Not to get political......and I am not saying this as a supporter........but Trump will bury her like he has buried each and every one who has tried to take stand against him. He truly is "Teflon Don".


Jus sayin that Pelosi can stand up for the poor, but at a price. I may be on the low end. Uber probably is already in her pocket, so I may have to retract that statement Read Pelosi and Visa IPO if you want to learn about elitist corruption


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> Let's face it there is over saturation in most markets. Let's work together to get more drivers off the road. List your tips for eliminating your competition in your area.
> I'll start, under age riders. Yesterday, 3 kids got in my car heading to a High School, my first question. Is everyone over 18? Response, NO, sorry it is illegal for you to be in my car. Response, an Uber driver took us here. Next I pulled over, called support, saw pax request another uber, declined went offline. Customer support, I want to report illegal activity, pax were informed that they can't take Uber as they are underage. They just got in another drivers car, they are breaking the law. You must deactivate that driver. The location is a high school, if there are 2000 people there, 1500 are underage. Why doesn't Uber screen for age at a high school pickup and dropoff. Put the liability on Uber, Pax, and new driver. You must deactivate the driver, you know who they are because they just picked up the pax that I called you about. Uber, you are breaking the law right now, you are engaged in illegal activity, what are you going to do. I have informed you of your illegal activities and you have knowledge of this event, all on a recorded line.
> 
> The CSR will stutter and send you to critical response team. You will speak with another CSR. Empathetic and acknowledge illegal activity and thank you for your call. 1 less driver on the road.


Lyft more concerned with dam service animals than unaccompanied minors. I report all u.m's (unaccompanied minors), the location, and the account holder's name.



dryverjohn said:


> Jus sayin that Pelosi can stand up for the poor, but at a price. I may be on the low end. Uber probably is already in her pocket, so I may have to retract that statement Read Pelosi and Visa IPO if you want to learn about elitist corruption


Back to competition of too many drivers. Don't people eventually pull themselves out of the competition when it proves too difficult?



dryverjohn said:


> This is just hypothetical forum talk. Nothing is going to happen. But, imagine if we could somehow affect their IPO offering. That more than anything in the world would get them to take notice. How do we do it? I don't know, but I think the minor issue is a good starting point for some national bad press. Send that and $1M, to Pelosi and she might even talk about it for 4 seconds.


thought this was about how to curb driver competition and it turns out be another predictable rant against President Trump, or Nancy Pelosi, or someone else?


----------



## Ridesharing_Pilot (Nov 17, 2018)

rideshare2870 said:


> Tell them that they need the $1000 Uber deductible on hand as well as the $2500 Lyft detuctible on hand as well. If you don't have $3500 saved up then they shouldn't be driving.


Boy, wouldn't THAT result in an assload of rides!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> Let's face it there is over saturation in most markets. Let's work together to get more drivers off the road. List your tips for eliminating your competition in your area.
> I'll start, under age riders. Yesterday, 3 kids got in my car heading to a High School, my first question. Is everyone over 18? Response, NO, sorry it is illegal for you to be in my car. Response, an Uber driver took us here. Next I pulled over, called support, saw pax request another uber, declined went offline. Customer support, I want to report illegal activity, pax were informed that they can't take Uber as they are underage. They just got in another drivers car, they are breaking the law. You must deactivate that driver. The location is a high school, if there are 2000 people there, 1500 are underage. Why doesn't Uber screen for age at a high school pickup and dropoff. Put the liability on Uber, Pax, and new driver. You must deactivate the driver, you know who they are because they just picked up the pax that I called you about. Uber, you are breaking the law right now, you are engaged in illegal activity, what are you going to do. I have informed you of your illegal activities and you have knowledge of this event, all on a recorded line.
> 
> The CSR will stutter and send you to critical response team. You will speak with another CSR. Empathetic and acknowledge illegal activity and thank you for your call. 1 less driver on the road.


You say to Uber that the pax is underage; the other driver could say that the pax was 18. It'd be your word against his. Uber wouldn't deactivate anyone over this.

They might suspend the pax' account and send out their "please send in a photo of your photo ID" email. But they're not going to fire a driver on the hearsay evidence of another driver.


----------



## Hybrid_Rolla (Dec 12, 2018)

Gonna be unpopular due to this forums demographic - new driver partners should have to undergo and pass their local license driving test. This is a massive issue already with the general public, but if you’re driving professionally a more stringent set of rules should apply IMHO. Fail the driving test, license should be revoked too.

Vehicle condition checks - instead of retaking selfies every so often, drivers should have to walk around their vehicles and take a video of the condition of their cars. Any unrepaired damage makes you ineligible to drive until it’s fixed. (I’ve gotten an uber where the entire left front and rear doors had side swipe damage and various warning lights popped up on the instrument cluster in the car - driver kept pushing on, I didn’t know what mechanical condition the car was in)

Basic first aid training, certificate renewal say every 3 years (not many last that long as uber drivers anyway), with evidence of first aid kit carried in car.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Lower rates until enough drivers quit. It’s a win all around then.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Hybrid_Rolla said:


> but if you're driving professionally a more stringent set of rules should apply IMHO


Well, that's the thing. We are NOT driving "professionally". We are just driving, and Uber is just a technology company. No one can claim that we are "professional" drivers; there is no training, no guidelines, not even a job interview!


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I spoke to a man at the Houston airport lot that had just signed up. He was surprised Uber approved him because he has an aggravated assault on his record.

I didn't know how to respond and just stared at him. Revolutionary company, indeed. The modus operandi of this company will be an IPO that initially skyrockets then tanks. I'm selling short after the first 4 weeks.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

JaredJ said:


> I spoke to a man at the Houston airport lot that had just signed up. He was surprised Uber approved him because he has an aggravated assault on his record.
> 
> I didn't know how to respond and just stared at him. Revolutionary company, indeed. The modus operandi of this company will be an IPO that initially skyrockets then tanks. I'm selling short after the first 4 weeks.


He will eventually get de-activated. Must have been one of the many that fall through the cracks, they must have hired a TON of new drivers and their first group of background checks, they always miss a bunch of felons. Then he will come here in a year and complain how he was "unfairly de-activated" and we will all LOL at him.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> Must have been one of the many that fall through the cracks


Background checks are notoriously poor in quality. As a society, we seem to have gotten addicted to them. They give people a warm fuzzy feeling.

But they're right up there with TSA at the airports, where they're screening for weapons. In other words, it's barely better than nothing. Worse yet, it generates a false sense of security.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> Let's face it there is over saturation in most markets. Let's work together to get more drivers off the road. List your tips for eliminating your competition in your area.
> I'll start, under age riders. Yesterday, 3 kids got in my car heading to a High School, my first question. Is everyone over 18? Response, NO, sorry it is illegal for you to be in my car. Response, an Uber driver took us here. Next I pulled over, called support, saw pax request another uber, declined went offline. Customer support, I want to report illegal activity, pax were informed that they can't take Uber as they are underage. They just got in another drivers car, they are breaking the law. You must deactivate that driver. The location is a high school, if there are 2000 people there, 1500 are underage. Why doesn't Uber screen for age at a high school pickup and dropoff. Put the liability on Uber, Pax, and new driver. You must deactivate the driver, you know who they are because they just picked up the pax that I called you about. Uber, you are breaking the law right now, you are engaged in illegal activity, what are you going to do. I have informed you of your illegal activities and you have knowledge of this event, all on a recorded line.
> 
> The CSR will stutter and send you to critical response team. You will speak with another CSR. Empathetic and acknowledge illegal activity and thank you for your call. 1 less driver on the road.


...you are free to delete your app and stop driving for uber...hope that it answered your question...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dryverjohn said:


> Let's face it there is over saturation in most markets. Let's work together to get more drivers off the road. List your tips for eliminating your competition in your area.
> I'll start, under age riders. Yesterday, 3 kids got in my car heading to a High School, my first question. Is everyone over 18? Response, NO, sorry it is illegal for you to be in my car. Response, an Uber driver took us here. Next I pulled over, called support, saw pax request another uber, declined went offline. Customer support, I want to report illegal activity, pax were informed that they can't take Uber as they are underage. They just got in another drivers car, they are breaking the law. You must deactivate that driver. The location is a high school, if there are 2000 people there, 1500 are underage. Why doesn't Uber screen for age at a high school pickup and dropoff. Put the liability on Uber, Pax, and new driver. You must deactivate the driver, you know who they are because they just picked up the pax that I called you about. Uber, you are breaking the law right now, you are engaged in illegal activity, what are you going to do. I have informed you of your illegal activities and you have knowledge of this event, all on a recorded line.
> 
> The CSR will stutter and send you to critical response team. You will speak with another CSR. Empathetic and acknowledge illegal activity and thank you for your call. 1 less driver on the road.


Join taxi groups in calling for stricter screening of Drivers . . .


----------



## Hybrid_Rolla (Dec 12, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Well, that's the thing. We are NOT driving "professionally". We are just driving, and Uber is just a technology company. No one can claim that we are "professional" drivers; there is no training, no guidelines, not even a job interview!


But you are getting paid to drive a passenger from place A to B. That defines a profession. Not skill, not training, not company politics - the fact that you're getting paid for your contract services which includes your ability to operate a vehicle necessarily means you are a professional driver.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Hybrid_Rolla said:


> But you are getting paid to drive a passenger from place A to B. That defines a profession. Not skill, not training, not company politics - the fact that you're getting paid for your contract services which includes your ability to operate a vehicle necessarily means you are a professional driver.


Respectfully, I disagree. I am a "driver". Not a "professional driver".

Being able to apply a bandaid does not make one a doctor.

Helping your friend with her taxes does not make you an accountant.

Helping your kid with homework does not make you a teacher.

Helping your 10 buddies move does not make you a professional mover, even if they all pay you.

We are drivers, not professional drivers.


----------



## Ridesharing_Pilot (Nov 17, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Respectfully, I disagree. I am a "driver". Not a "professional driver".
> 
> Being able to apply a bandaid does not make one a doctor.
> 
> ...


Speak for yourself.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

There is someone who made the Uber account that the minor was using. I am assuming the parent. With that assumption, the parent assumes the responsibility, not the driver. Really, you want to tattle tale? Grow up.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

I used the word tattle tale for a reason, because there are babies working for Uber. I am not enforcing any rules, not an Uber driver function. People like you need to understand that enforcing the speed limit by sitting in the left lane is not your job and is dangerous. Good luck, karma will find you eventually.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Wow, again good luck with those internet muscles, karma will find you. I'm done pissing, you win the contest.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

I do have an idea about weeding out the people who constantly break the rules, the ones who call the pax to find the destination and then cancel, that should not be tolerated. Fairly easy to enforce, two strikes and you're out.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> There is someone who made the Uber account that the minor was using. I am assuming the parent. With that assumption, the parent assumes the responsibility, not the driver. Really, you want to tattle tale? Grow up.


Nope, anyone can setup an account. In the small print of the terms of service is where the puker fee and must be over 18 is located. If you say you agree to the terms of service, you indicate that you are 18 years old. Now what I don't know is how the Uber gift card works, without a credit card, who pays the puker fee?


----------



## ysosrs (Jan 10, 2019)

Massively start using bicycles! It better affects your daily motion btw, rather than using taxi


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

You need Jesus. In the meanwhile, keep reporting these illegal activities, I will send you a reward, as soon as I get that check from Mexico to pay for this wall I am trying to build.....


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> I do have an idea about weeding out the people who constantly break the rules, the ones who call the pax to find the destination and then cancel, that should not be tolerated. Fairly easy to enforce, two strikes and you're out.


DF doesn't work in my city at the airport. So you can bet your ass that I will call any 45+ ping at the airport. They either pay a deadhead fee or I cancel.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> I'll start, under age riders.


Of the 12 rides I gave last night 4 had at kids under 6 with no car seats. So a full 30% of my rides were against Uber/Lyft TOS.. Since Uber/Lyft doesn't care neither do I. The ONLY thing I will not allow at this point is to many ppl or obvious drunks.

Unless Uber/Lyft allows me to cancel AND get a cancel fee there is no economic reason for me to refuse.

Face it, Uber/Lyft is such a shitty company that even AFTER being assaulted by a pass, the ONLY repercussion is that the pas won't be assigned to YOU again. The next driver? Fudge'em.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Wait until the ants go to file their taxes....that usually thins the herd because they have saved zero dollars and now owe the government.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

Get a real job.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Just BS said:


> Snitches get stitches...


And this is why the hood is every major city is a shithole.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> DF doesn't work in my city at the airport. So you can bet your ass that I will call any 45+ ping at the airport. They either pay a deadhead fee or I cancel.


One way to reduce the number of drivers would be for Uber to enforce their policy regarding return trip fees. (it's not allowed).

By the way, in my market the problem at the airport is drivers that screen for the long rides and screen out the short rides. Uber could reduce the number of drivers by enforcing their policies regarding call screening (Ie cherry picking )

Im at the airport now hoping for one of those 60 min plus rides. Last week I got one (an XL), dropped my rider and got an immediate XL back.at a 1.5 surge The best thing is not this one good day, the best thing is that I gave my card to both customers and now one has become a regular customer


----------



## ToughTommy (Feb 26, 2016)

dryverjohn said:


> Let's face it there is over saturation in most markets. Let's work together to get more drivers off the road. List your tips for eliminating your competition in your area.
> I'll start, under age riders. Yesterday, 3 kids got in my car heading to a High School, my first question. Is everyone over 18? Response, NO, sorry it is illegal for you to be in my car. Response, an Uber driver took us here. Next I pulled over, called support, saw pax request another uber, declined went offline. Customer support, I want to report illegal activity, pax were informed that they can't take Uber as they are underage. They just got in another drivers car, they are breaking the law. You must deactivate that driver. The location is a high school, if there are 2000 people there, 1500 are underage. Why doesn't Uber screen for age at a high school pickup and dropoff. Put the liability on Uber, Pax, and new driver. You must deactivate the driver, you know who they are because they just picked up the pax that I called you about. Uber, you are breaking the law right now, you are engaged in illegal activity, what are you going to do. I have informed you of your illegal activities and you have knowledge of this event, all on a recorded line.
> 
> The CSR will stutter and send you to critical response team. You will speak with another CSR. Empathetic and acknowledge illegal activity and thank you for your call. 1 less driver on the road.


If foober followed rules and laws they wouldn't be as big as they are. They count on the next driver to pick up any and all other rejects ejections and cancels. What do you think happened to the many people I have kicked out of the car. They got another car.
My list
In person interview
Driving test
English proficiency
Cap hires in a given county city state
Raise the car age


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> Of the 12 rides I gave last night 4 had at kids under 6 with no car seats. So a full 30% of my rides were against Uber/Lyft TOS.. Since Uber/Lyft doesn't care neither do I. The ONLY thing I will not allow at this point is to many ppl or obvious drunks.
> 
> Unless Uber/Lyft allows me to cancel AND get a cancel fee there is no economic reason for me to refuse.
> 
> Face it, Uber/Lyft is such a shitty company that even AFTER being assaulted by a pass, the ONLY repercussion is that the pas won't be assigned to YOU again. The next driver? Fudge'em.


It's not about Uber's TOS. It's about the tickets YOU risked getting.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

To cut down on drivers would require nothing on Uber's part. They'd literally have to do LESS.

JUST STOP ONBOARDING.

This is what companies normally do when they have more than enough workers (employees or contractors). They stop hiring people.

They don't need to "get rid" of anyone. Just stop ADDING them. In a few months half will be gone anyway.


----------



## NJ Jimmy (Jan 12, 2019)

dryverjohn said:


> Let's face it there is over saturation in most markets. Let's work together to get more drivers off the road. List your tips for eliminating your competition in your area.
> I'll start, under age riders. Yesterday, 3 kids got in my car heading to a High School, my first question. Is everyone over 18? Response, NO, sorry it is illegal for you to be in my car. Response, an Uber driver took us here. Next I pulled over, called support, saw pax request another uber, declined went offline. Customer support, I want to report illegal activity, pax were informed that they can't take Uber as they are underage. They just got in another drivers car, they are breaking the law. You must deactivate that driver. The location is a high school, if there are 2000 people there, 1500 are underage. Why doesn't Uber screen for age at a high school pickup and dropoff. Put the liability on Uber, Pax, and new driver. You must deactivate the driver, you know who they are because they just picked up the pax that I called you about. Uber, you are breaking the law right now, you are engaged in illegal activity, what are you going to do. I have informed you of your illegal activities and you have knowledge of this event, all on a recorded line.
> 
> The CSR will stutter and send you to critical response team. You will speak with another CSR. Empathetic and acknowledge illegal activity and thank you for your call. 1 less driver on the road.


Without reading though 7 pages of nonsense, In assume someone has already lamsasted this person? Econ 101.


----------



## Torber (Feb 24, 2018)

The government can controller the number of drivers on the road . They've done it in New York by freezing licensing for a whole year.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> They don't need to "get rid" of anyone. Just stop ADDING them. In a few months half will be gone anyway.


Heck, they wouldn't need to stop adding. Just cut out their advertising for new drivers for a while.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> Of the 12 rides I gave last night 4 had at kids under 6 with no car seats. So a full 30% of my rides were against Uber/Lyft TOS.. Since Uber/Lyft doesn't care neither do I.


But you _should _care due to risk of insurance not paying for an accident. You, when in violation of
Uber or Lyft TOS, are not covered by the insurance, if you get t-boned or rear-ended. If 
Pax sustain injuries, you risk big-time potential financial hit in lawsuit settlements, when insurance
won't cover it.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Caltrops.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Auction Medallions !


dryverjohn said:


> Let's face it there is over saturation in most markets. Let's work together to get more drivers off the road. List your tips for eliminating your competition in your area.
> I'll start, under age riders. Yesterday, 3 kids got in my car heading to a High School, my first question. Is everyone over 18? Response, NO, sorry it is illegal for you to be in my car. Response, an Uber driver took us here. Next I pulled over, called support, saw pax request another uber, declined went offline. Customer support, I want to report illegal activity, pax were informed that they can't take Uber as they are underage. They just got in another drivers car, they are breaking the law. You must deactivate that driver. The location is a high school, if there are 2000 people there, 1500 are underage. Why doesn't Uber screen for age at a high school pickup and dropoff. Put the liability on Uber, Pax, and new driver. You must deactivate the driver, you know who they are because they just picked up the pax that I called you about. Uber, you are breaking the law right now, you are engaged in illegal activity, what are you going to do. I have informed you of your illegal activities and you have knowledge of this event, all on a recorded line.
> 
> The CSR will stutter and send you to critical response team. You will speak with another CSR. Empathetic and acknowledge illegal activity and thank you for your call. 1 less driver on the road.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ping.Me.More said:


> You, when in violation of
> Uber or Lyft TOS, are not covered by the insurance


What do you base that statement on?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> Let's face it there is over saturation in most markets. Let's work together to get more drivers off the road. List your tips for eliminating your competition in your area.
> I'll start, under age riders. Yesterday, 3 kids got in my car heading to a High School, my first question. Is everyone over 18? Response, NO, sorry it is illegal for you to be in my car. Response, an Uber driver took us here. Next I pulled over, called support, saw pax request another uber, declined went offline. Customer support, I want to report illegal activity, pax were informed that they can't take Uber as they are underage. They just got in another drivers car, they are breaking the law. You must deactivate that driver. The location is a high school, if there are 2000 people there, 1500 are underage. Why doesn't Uber screen for age at a high school pickup and dropoff. Put the liability on Uber, Pax, and new driver. You must deactivate the driver, you know who they are because they just picked up the pax that I called you about. Uber, you are breaking the law right now, you are engaged in illegal activity, what are you going to do. I have informed you of your illegal activities and you have knowledge of this event, all on a recorded line.
> 
> The CSR will stutter and send you to critical response team. You will speak with another CSR. Empathetic and acknowledge illegal activity and thank you for your call. 1 less driver on the road.


Faster and better.

IRS seizes the vehicles of every single driver that fails to file Self Employed and hasn't paid their taxes correctly.

Auction off the cars on the cheap.

New Ants buy the cheap cars but fail to pay their taxes...

Wash, rinse, repeat.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Faster and better.
> 
> IRS seizes the vehicles of every single driver that fails to file Self Employed and hasn't paid their taxes correctly.
> 
> ...


So different ants, but no reduction in the number of ants


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

oldfart said:


> So different ants, but no reduction in the number of ants


Right, because people would just keep flooding in when they realize that paying the taxes takes them into the negatives...
Not paying loses everything you own.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

General law of contracts, and logic. 
Insurance policies typically have language that they do not cover liabilities arising during a breach of contract. (Because, an insured's "breach" is viewed as a business risk within the control of the insured.) Generally, accidents occurring during premeditated breaches (knowingly agreeing to drive an infant without a car seat*, for example) can pose a risk to the insured's coverage.

*That also violates Uber and Lyft TOS. Nearly every auto insurance contract contains language stipulating that the driver's coverage will be considered void if the incident that caused the claim occurred during the driver's knowing participation in criminal activity or other breach of the insurance policy contract. 

The whole area varies among some states' laws, and claims can ultimately end up in a court, but it's a risk I wouldn't want to take. My curiosity led me to do lots of Googling on this one, and it's a complex area with many variables, (collision vs medical liabilities vs each state's laws), that can't be adequately defined in 25 words or less that would apply to all states.


----------



## DMAGENT99 (Jun 17, 2017)

How about just starting by reporting all the dented, broken down cars that should not be allowed active till they are fixed.
Also an idea on how to increase passengers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I suggest that the politicians and regulators ban Uber except at the Black and Taxi levels. That is guaranteed to reduce the number of drivers.


----------



## OC YappY (Jan 27, 2019)

I’ll deactivate my account right now if you can tell me you didnt do anything illegal in your life. Cmon people why dont we just think how to better our pay instead of tryng to get rid any drivers just trying to make ends meet for your convenient. how f*cking selfish. we dont live in a perfect world brah..Go to Mars and start your life there ****ing rat!! i agree SNITCHES GET STITCHES


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

How about Uber pay a guaranteed wage for everybody on duty.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

To change the things I can...

To accept the things I can't change...

And the wisdom to know the difference.

In my opinion, trying to change how much drivers for U/L get paid falls into the third category. Accept reality and move on.

Either drive or not drive. There is no try.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

dryverjohn said:


> By condoning illegal behavior. You realize you are doing them a favor, they could face criminal charges for picking up minors. How is alerting them to this fact, not honorable. Are you saying that we should close our eyes to illegal activity? Please clarify, why we should not report illegal activity?


If someone is committing an act of terrorism, treason or child molestation, sure turn their worthless behinds in.

But anything else, you aren't a cop, don't try to pretend to be one. There is a lot to be said for minding one's own business.

Like the old proverb says "snitches get stitches".


----------

